# automated vs non automated



## mosmith (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello everyone, how are you?  I am a little embarassed about this question, but I rather be sure.  I need some clarification on urinalysis code descriptions automated and non automated.  Is automated when you insert the dip stick in the urinalysis machine and non automated is when you compare the dip stick to the color chart on the bottle?


----------



## kim806 (Jul 21, 2010)

*urinalyisis*

Automated is when they send it in for resultsand non-automated is the dipstick.
Hope this helps.


----------



## arosborne (Dec 10, 2015)

mosmith said:


> Hello everyone, how are you?  I am a little embarassed about this question, but I rather be sure.  I need some clarification on urinalysis code descriptions automated and non automated.  Is automated when you insert the dip stick in the urinalysis machine and non automated is when you compare the dip stick to the color chart on the bottle?


I know your question was over 8 years ago, however, I had the same question so I did more research. I noted my CPT book with these notes with what I found: 81000 is dipstick then viewed under microscope, 81001 is dipstick, put in machine, then viewed under microscope, 81002 is dipstick only, and 81003 is dipstick, then put in machine.


----------

